# How Long Does Neutering Take?



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I'd like to know how long a dog will be kept at the vets when neutured.(sp)
Also how long is the recovery?*


----------



## Dr.Marie (Jun 21, 2009)

At our practice the dog is in early in the morning (around 7-8 am) and goes home around 4 p.m. 

They are usually a little groggy but generally feel pretty good. Most dogs are totally back to normal within a couple of days, some by the next day. It is pretty amazing how well dogs handle surgery!

Hope all goes well!

Dr. Marie.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I took mine in at 8 and picked them up about 5.

Recovery time. . . . . . . . all of an hour


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

When I had Benji, our Bichon neutered he went early in the morning and I think we picked him up around 5 ish. They told us we could ring after 4 to see how he was. He was fine though and not really that groggy from what I remember. When I had my GSD done though at the vets we used to go to, he was done on a Saturday afternoon and we had to pick him up just over 3 hours later and he was absolutely unconscious and had to be carried to the car and carried out of it and he was a big dog. 

We was meant to be going to a wedding reception but I stayed home with him and my o.h took my daughter because she had been looking forward to it. He was out of it all night and I was worried sick about him. He could only just lift his head and I kept helping him to drink. I think he started coming round about 2 in the morning but it was horrible seeing him like this.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

I took Monty in at 11am (waited with him to be sedated) then left. My vet phoned me at 1.30-2pm to collect him.

My chap gets extremely stressed out at the vets so I asked if he could be the last on the list for surgery that day so I could bring him in at the last possible minute. My vet was brilliant and even put in dissolvable stitches so I didn't have to take him back to have stitches out.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Same here in in the morning home in the afternoon x


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Took Rupert for 8am and picked him up at about 5pm.

The reason ours are such a long time is because they get emergancies a lot and have other operations to do, so they will do it etc but depends on who is first in line and if there are complications with the other animals at all 

Recovery wise, he was quite groggy the day after still, more shock I think! He did his last pee Sunday night, got neutered Monday morning, and didn't pee til Tuesday night!!


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

The vets i work in dogs come in around 8.30-9.30 and some get done within the hour and others later some not done untill after lunch but all dogs that are having this op go home between 5-8 the same day


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

At work the dogs come in at 8.30 am and can go home from 3.30pm.

Mo


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Alf went in at 8.15am and I picked him up at 6. They had a road accident in so his op was delayed. Bit sorry for himself on the night, but ate very well  by lunch the next day back to his normal self. Short lead walks for first 3 days then check by vet to make sure all ok, walks stepped up a little for next week, stitches out after 10 days, went fields and he was off like a bullet out of a gun.


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

Chester went in at half 8 and i picked him up at 2..was told to keep him calm (not esay with a 6 month old puppy!) was as right as rain later in the evening


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

My boy went in morning and we fetched him in the afternoon. He was a little miserable the first day but was fine afterwards!


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Lets see - *snip* *snip* - about 2 minutes I'd say Janice and the pockets have been thoroughly picked!!!!!!


----------



## mollythecollie (Aug 29, 2009)

your vet should tell you when you book them in- they will usually be kept in most of the day, and should be able to walk out the front door!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Thankyou all for your replies,i'm not 100% i'm going to get Kai done,but i'm giving it lots of thought.I know if i do have him done both him and Mia will hate being apart.*


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Ask your vet janice if you can make sure he is first on the surgery list. Then you might be able to collect him earlier.

Most practices bring all animals scheduled in for surgery first thing, and then discharge at around the same time in the afternoon/early evening.

Some pets wil have been operated on first thing and be feeling great and chipper by 5pm, but others will have only had their op a couple of hours previously and still be very groggy.

Ask if they can make an exception and you bring him in for his op first on the list (assuming no emergencies come in), and take him home as soon as he is able. If they operate at say 9 or 10, he should theoretically be ok to come home for about 1-2pm!


----------

